# Cheap mill spindle light idea



## Redneck_Sophistication (Jun 14, 2021)

I know that you can buy ready made spindle lights but ‘machining’ is a lot like ‘marine’ if you’re into it then they’ll charge way more for the same product! And I’m too cheap abs a proud redneck to just buy something!

Anyways my girlfriends ring light got me thinking and I found a 6.1” model on Amazon that slips over my Bridgeport spindle perfectly  comes with a couple different mounts. A quick and dirty 1” extension to a provided mount and a rare earth magnet and she is mounted secure, but easy move or remove if needed.

(I don’t know why my mill is white, must have wanted to be like handtool rescue)


----------



## RobinHood (Jun 14, 2021)

That works like a charm, I built one from a cheap PA ring light that I modified. I use the 1/4” indicator holder on the side of the head by the quill lock as my mounting point. Works, but not nearly as bright as yours. Might be time for an upgrade...


----------



## Redneck_Sophistication (Jun 15, 2021)

It’s a make up light too. So you can adjust the light colour to your skin tone too! Lol


----------



## 6.5 Fan (Jun 15, 2021)

I have a PA ring light, not very bright at all. Bought it for the drill press but hardly ever turn it on.


----------



## Dusty (Jun 15, 2021)

Not a halo light although this old 8mm movie camera lighting system works well on my mill, picked it up a garage sale years ago.  First off  I removed the handle and variable light control replacing it with a 120 volt toggle off/on switch. Not wanting to drill holes in my mill I installed a 2 1/2" dia rare earth magnet to hold the setup in place. Replaced the old bulbs with led light and I have a  winner, there's times a guy simply needs to improvise. Yes I cover my mill and lathe with black cotton covers when not in use.

Best part is I can easily remove and install the lights on my drill press or lathe, works for me!


----------



## YYCHM (Jun 15, 2021)

@Redneck_Sophistication How cheap is cheap?  Can you post a link to the ring light you ordered please.  Way too many choices listed on Amazon LOL.


----------



## combustable herbage (Jun 15, 2021)

Nice setup @Dusty great ingenuity love to see items repurposed


----------



## Redneck_Sophistication (Jun 16, 2021)

Dusty said:


> Not a halo light although this old 8mm movie camera lighting system works well on my mill,


I like that too! Dual lights is nice, moveable/removable is handy. Cover too! I want to get my friend with an industrial sewing machine to make cover for my mill ways. To protect from grinding dust in my shop. 
@YYCHM this is the one I ordered 
https://www.amazon.ca/dp/B08TRLG2P3...t_i_5DY6PMTAFA4ED1M17Z94?_encoding=UTF8&psc=1

under 23$ seemed worth it to me


----------



## Dusty (Jun 16, 2021)

Redneck_Sophistication said:


> I like that too! Dual lights is nice, moveable/removable is handy. Cover too! I want to get my friend with an industrial sewing machine to make cover for my mill ways. To protect from grinding dust in my shop.
> @YYCHM this is the one I ordered
> https://www.amazon.ca/dp/B08TRLG2P3...t_i_5DY6PMTAFA4ED1M17Z94?_encoding=UTF8&psc=1
> 
> under 23$ seemed worth it to me



I hate dust gathering in way oil. When we were kids our lovely mother taught us how to sew stuff on her peddle Singer sewing machine and I never forgot. So after I got my lathe and mill I picked up some black cotton material from Walmart, fired up my wife's portable sewing machine and made the covers.  Cotton material is light, it breathes and, dries quickly which helps prevent moisture in the air from reaching unpainted parts. That was more than a dozen years ago and my covers have held up really well. They also keep prying fingers and eyes from playing around with same like great-grandchildren who simply love to visit.


----------

